# Putting wormer in the feed?



## basilbrush2009 (23 February 2013)

has any one heard of or does any one actually just put the wormer in the horses feed?
Just curious, i have been at a yard where the owner does that with all but I tend to just do it normally, but then again my horse is not too bad to do. Some of hers were a bit naughty.
This is literally just curiousity (ok yes i am at work and a tad bored!) 

My horse would still eat the feed if i put his wormer in it but i dont think all would eg fussy eaters but id worry it wouldnt have the same effect... i suppose essentially it is still going to the same place? lol  

What are your views


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 February 2013)

Yes, I do, that way I don't spill any if the horse is uncooperative.

 Word of caution though, always wash the bowl immediately afterwards. The wormer is highly toxic to dogs. A former YO's dogs licked the bowls and spent days in intensive care but luckily survived against the odds.


----------



## rowan666 (23 February 2013)

I had to put wormer in my shettie feed because he wouldnt eva hve any other way, it just wasnt worth the fight! and always wondered if it still works as effectivley. It dosnt actually say on any worming packaging ove ever used that you cant so never worried about it, I do worm my others the normal way


----------



## whisp&willow (23 February 2013)

I always used to put the wormer in the feed, as I thought it was easier...

Wormers are expensive, and one day I had a right job getting the girls to eat their buckets with pramox in them.   No wonder, as I got a taster when I pulled the stubborn top off with my teeth (not a wise move!) EUGH!

So I always just worm straight into their mouths now!


----------



## claribella (23 February 2013)

I made the mistake of putting it in my girls feed and she just turned her nose up. She's so fussy I should have thought before I did it because there was ten quid I never saw again. I hate worming it seems torturous hitch is why I've started worm counts so hopefully I only need to worm once a year.


----------



## Polos Mum (23 February 2013)

One of mine hates his head being fiddled about with - I get a small handful of speedibeet, handful of nuts, carrot chunks, and something sweet (apple juice or treacle) so it's irrestable and put it in that - it's only a few mouthfuls so I can watch to make sure he eats it - I then give him normal feed after that

I think if I just mixed it in normal feed he'd pick round it !


----------



## NikkiF (23 February 2013)

I've put wormer in feeds for years now, never had a problem with them eating everything up. Had worm counts done several times and all ok, so obviously works!!


----------



## hayinamanger (23 February 2013)

I have often done this.  Most wormers are eaten up in a smallish feed without a problem, the exceptions are the Equest wormers which smell very strong and take a bit more disguising.


----------



## Mrs B (23 February 2013)

Some will, some won't. Mine will not even consider it, whatever you try - so especially with Panacur 5 Day, it gets syringed into him.


----------



## teasle (23 February 2013)

My horse had a high worm count. I gave him a wormwr in his feed. Two weeks later I worm counted again and it came back as no eggs seen.


----------



## SuperH (23 February 2013)

We have popped it in the feed ever since we had a pony that hated the syringe wormers (about 20 years now eek).

One of my current ponies will pick it out if you don't hide it well, for her I hide it inside slices of apple and swede.


----------



## Jax (23 February 2013)

Yup, used to hide it for the ponies, make them sarnies and all sorts to "hide it" using honey etc, anything we could think of to get them to take it, may not have been "correct" but we were desperate.


----------



## cosmicblue (25 February 2013)

teasle said:



			My horse had a high worm count. I gave him a wormwr in his feed. Two weeks later I worm counted again and it came back as no eggs seen.
		
Click to expand...

You should worm count again when the wormer has finished it course ie if pramox used you should worm count 13 weeks later.
Otherwise you do not get an accurate reading.


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (25 February 2013)

The only wormer that my horse won't eat in his feed is Equitape. All the rest he is fine with. He hates syringe wormers so I give him a small bit of feed with his wormer in before his full feed and that works for us.


----------



## teasle (27 February 2013)

The second worm count was to check the wormer had been effective- and I posted it here to show that a wormer given in feed had been effective.


----------



## chrissie1 (27 February 2013)

Had a pony mareyears ago that went vertical at the sight of a wormer syringe, no matter how you tried to conceal it.  Vet said why not put in her feed, I said I'd never even considered it.

He said how often do you worm when you get the  horse in at teatime - then feed it?  Then it eats hay?

Erm,every time as it happens.

So the 5 day Guard I just did went in their feeds, they did look at it a bit then ate it.  Much easier than syringing down a reluctant 2 year old with her own agenda on the subject, especially since it is so watery and easy to spit out.


----------

